# Toxcidiosis in Jersey Bull, any help?



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a young Jersey bull who I believe has Coccidiosis. Is there anything I can give him to help him out. I feel terrible for him. Been giving him electrolytes but its definetly slowing down his diarhea. He is a pet and I am trying to not have to break the news to the kids that he is going to die. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

If he truly has COCCIDIOSIS you can treat him with Corid as a Coccidiostat. Call your vet, they can get you the appropriate medication.

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Was on ag talk on the stock talk part. Might be good idea to check out the posts because their were quit a few from what i remember. Hope that helps you. THOMAS


----------



## Rock Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

There are numerous reasons to have diarrhea in this age group....You need to embrace what you have control over up front.

the Milk replacer is usually the main issue, it needs to be diluted and fed more frequently with electrolytes added in between to prevent dehydration.

There is a whole protocol on introducing the new dairly calf to milk replacer, stress of transportation etc. Ie Lytes first few feeds and the introduce the milk replacer.They should have medicated textured calf feed infront of them free choice, no hay intially as they do not have developed rumens at this stage.

There are other protocols to deal with the diarrhea....you can google the long winded answers and the differnetial diagnosis.

the critical point it DO NOT LET THE ANIMAL BECOME DEHYDRATED!! Waiting to respond is a lethal formula.

However if the stool is bloody and the calf has a fever that is different... Based on the comment you left, you probably need an experienced local dairy farmer buddy to help asap or the local vet.

If they become very sick or dehydrated it well may die. I again highly stress googling replacement dairy calf management. It covers housing, diet, handling diarrhea etc.

You should be feeding a coccidiostat for up to like 6 months to minimize this issue.


----------

